# Blisters on Betta: PLEASE HELP



## demilly (May 6, 2011)

Hi All,

I posted back in November about this, and did not get any results. I brought him into the aquarium store, and they did not know what was wrong. Since it seemed more cosmetic, I stopped treating and put him back in his one gallon ( I had him in a critter keeper for ease of water changes). He is back in the critter keeper for over a month now with 1/2 tsp of epsom salts, change every other day, 100 %. I test the temp so there is not temperature shock when changing the water. Now the blister(s) have grown and he is very uncomfortable -- he keeps floating to the top, exhausted, as the blisters keep bringing him "up" like they are filled with air,and are causing him to rise. I am tempted to prick the blisters, to give him some relief, but have not done so as I am afraid to hurt him. He has gotten so much worse, that sometimes, he is so exhausted the he floats upside down and looks dead. I don't know what to do...please help me help him...

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1 gallon
What temperature is your tank? 70-74
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? no
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? nobody

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? flake, pellets, a large variety
How often do you feed your betta fish? 1X day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 1X week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? prime/betta safe

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? n/a

Ammonia:n/a
Nitrite:n/a
Nitrate:n/a
pH:n/a
Hardness:n/a
Alkalinity: n/a

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? started with a blister on his body, now it has grown and is affecting his quality of life
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? the blisters are causing him to float to the top of the tank, sometimes he is so tired that he just "goes with it" and looks like he is dead
When did you start noticing the symptoms? September 2012
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I soaked him in epsom salt; then some betta fix; them another betta medication (in a fish shaped bottle). now we are back to epsom salts 1/2 teaspoon in a small critter keeper, changed every other day.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)?one year


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I have no clue what that is all I can suggest is meds to try to treat it,http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4838
or
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4842&rel=1
or
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/KanaPlex.html

I have never seen anything like this or what the cause could be these are all good meds and at this point you have nothing to lose in trying them, maybe someone has some experience in this and can help I am just guessing in what to do and use


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

Is the lump apparently filled with anything you can see? Slightly opaque, white inside or fleshy like the rest of the fish?
Does he rub it on things or favor it?


----------



## demilly (May 6, 2011)

Thank you, I am going to try the meds. Placing an order today...

And I think the blister is filled with air, because it causes him to float up to the top of the tank, he gets so exhausted that he just goes with it and floats sideways or upside down. :-(

Also, he does not rub it on anything...


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

demilly said:


> Thank you, I am going to try the meds. Placing an order today...
> 
> And I think the blister is filled with air, because it causes him to float up to the top of the tank, he gets so exhausted that he just goes with it and floats sideways or upside down. :-(
> 
> Also, he does not rub it on anything...


I understand, see if you can get a really good look at it, shine a strong light from behind him perhaps to get a look whats inside.

Rubbing is a sign of a parasite that has burrowed in and might be causing him to itch.
If it is air like you say it might be gas bubble disease but that tends to manifest around the eye. Might like to have a look into that.
Could also be a virus or pathological infection that has no outlet to leak out of and in that case the medication should arm his internal organs to fight it off and flush the dead white blood cells from his system naturally.
Other things could be a cyst (I am unsure if the density of pus is higher or lower in density to water, it might very well be lower, causing him to float) 
Or a tumor, which I have my fingers crossed it is not. That would appear to be a fleshy growth with no sign of inflammation, just a lump of extra fish.

I also suggest you lower his water or give him a really tall plant so he can entangle himself near the top of the water without feeling distressed about it


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Sorry to bring you the bad news....*

Looks like a tumor to me. Your treatments since September haven't done anything because it's not going to work on something like this. 


PM Sakura8, she would know better.
Personally, I wouldn't have spent any money on that medication. Not going to help much at this point. 

I suspect your betta had some sort of genetic issue from inbreeding. So his issue isn't related to improper care from you.

Also I don't think 1/2 tsp of epsom salt did ANYTHING. It needs to be at least 1tsp/gallon. 


For your next betta, you may need to increase the water changes if you plan on keeping the 1G tank.
Good luck.


----------



## demilly (May 6, 2011)

Thank you all for your input...it gives me some direction to try and help the little guy. I just want to make him comfortable. I will be putting a plant in the critter keeper to give him something to rest on. I am going to look closer at the blister with a flashlight to see if it is transparent, or what it may consist of. If it is a tumor, I'll just make him as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

No matter, what it is having those meds on hand is not a bad thing if you plan on keeping fish but I do believe they have shelflife is the bad thing, I would inspect it closely and give the meds a try anyways a nothing to lose situation


----------



## demilly (May 6, 2011)

I agree, I ordered the meds, and should have them tomorrow. I have six bettas, so I am sure I will need the meds at another time. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Mf1 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Me too!*

Did you ever figure it out? My betta appears to have the same thing! It looks like a whit blister on the top of his head a little to the side. It appeared out of the blue one day and grew to it's current size in about a week. It's now been 2 months with no change. He eats and acts normal except it makes him swim funny and he frequently gives in like your guy and just floats to the side when he gets tired of struggling to swim where he wants to go. I'm attaching some pics. Can anyone offer any advice for treatment? Thanks.


----------



## demilly (May 6, 2011)

Hi MF,

My guy never got better and eventually passed away. I have no clue what was wrong, I made him as comfortable as possible and let him live out his time. I wish I could help you more, but I really don't know...Please post a resolution if you find one... Thanks, Deb


----------

